# Lure Bodies



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has used premade lure bodies such as the ones at the link below or anywhere else. Are they good or should I make my own based upon shad raps and husky jerks? I want quality/great action and spending some time making a couple of molds would be fine if I will get better quality.

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=258


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I've learned this one as a hit and miss type thing some guys like net craft blanks some like Barlow's they will all work with proper tuning. I get mine from Jim Scharphorn 
[email protected]. Just one more avenue to look down good luck


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Just went to the predatorbassbaits.com web site. They have some great lures there.
You will find some companies more expensive than others, ya just have to shop around.
As far as going to the expense of making molds...and it is expensive (been there done that) and unless you get it "just right", it's not gonna swim.
Also with the foam baits, it takes forever for them to "gas out". Otherwise your paint will bubble and a lot of work for nothing.
Sure looks good on paper but sucks in reality.
jannsnetcraft also has an assortment of un-painted lure bodies.
I made and sold crank baits on line for seven years, so I've tried about everything out there. This predatorbassbaits.com looks to have some quality blanks...a little pricy but ya get what you pay for.


----------

